# what's 1 marsh bird you can't shoot but wish you could?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I would normally say sea gull but I wouldn't mind taking down a pelican!!! now that would make a cool mount!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

A pelican? Dude, that's weird. Funny, but weird.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

A pelican would be cool, but I sure would like to thin the sky carp population!


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

Black ibiset in August they are thick..... They would be fun to decoy


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Blue Heron!

They would make a cool dead mount!



DiverFreak


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you'd have to hang that heron from the ceiling diverfreak! But a pelican scooping up a big fish would be a cool mount for me! or maybe get real weird and have it scooping up a teal or something!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Barn Owl. They'd make an awesome mount.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

A snipe. Those things are fast


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

****hawks!


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

Sea Gulls for sure! I would go broke shooting them stinkin birds and probably divorced cause I would never be home.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Do skybusters count as "marsh birds". I think I would shoot a few of them.....


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I think this is a ridiculous thread. It does not portray waterfowlers in a positive way. Why, for the love of all that is holy, would you shoot something like a pelican, or an avocet, or an ibis? Most of you ignorant 'I just wanna kill sumthin' types need to get out of the sport. 
I love to whack a limit of greenheads more than anyone. But, to shoot non-game birds just for a wild hair's sake...come on, grow up!


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I wish I could shoot some geese, but for some reason I can't... Does that count?? :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

flyfisher_1984 said:


> I wish I could shoot some geese, but for some reason I can't... Does that count?? :lol:


Doesn't count since the geese mainly live in town. :lol:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hey woollybugger, I think a pelican would make a cool mount, doesn't mean I just wanna go out and shoot everything in the marsh. this thread was just for fun, so if you're gonna get your panties in a twist and label people as "ignorant I just wanna kill somthin types" then go do it on some anti hunting site cause I am way too dedicated of a waterfowler to hear it in a waterfowl hunting forum!! geez!! and there are plenty of "game" animals I don't even consider shooting because I don't eat them, like jack rabbits and so on but I don't care if people do it or go out and plug away at them,,are you ok with that??..so get off of your high horse!!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

> But, to shoot non-game birds just for a wild hair's sake...come on, grow up!


I dont think this thread or anyone participating in this thread has any plans to go blast any protected specie that is off limits to harvesting.

Some folks state that they marvel/appreciate the bird they would like to shoot similarly to a goose or wooduck or canvasback etc. that can be harvested and mounted.

I like some other people would like to thin the population of the Utah Snow Goose ie. seagull due to the nuisance issues this bird creates. Again, doesn't mean anyone has plans to do so nor do I hear anyone on here that is promoting/sponcering any new specie of marsh bird hunting.

It's for the sh!ts and giggles, nothing more.


----------

